
Reimplement the Redis based on seastar - pstackd
Seastar is an advanced, open-source C++ framework for high-performance server applications on modern hardware. Seastar is used in ScyllaDB, a high-performance NoSQL database compatible with Apache Cassandra. Applications using Seastar can run on Linux or OSv.<p>The seastar project home page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.seastar-project.org&#x2F;<p>NoSQL data store using the SEASTAR framework, compatible with Redis.<p>githhub: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fastio&#x2F;pedis]
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://www.seastar-project.org/](http://www.seastar-project.org/)

------
daenney
This should be updated to just be a link to Pedis on GitHub. Most of the added
information is either covered in the README or through the links back to the
Seastar project.

------
ludbb
How does it compare performance-wise?

